# Build quality, am I the only one?



## rider5000 (Sep 28, 2017)

Just trying to see if I am the only one with quality issues, or maybe I'm the only one noticing them. So far in the past few weeks of owning my atlas I have had the driver side headlight replaced for an LED turning blue, headliner replaced because the edges do not fully go under the door trim, rear lower passenger door trim replaced because the tape was pulling away, the carpet because it was cut short, and the driver side exterior B pillar trim because it was scratched upon delivery. It seems like it never ends with this thing. Also this is on an SEL Premium. So far I'm really starting to regret buying a VW. I feel like I should have learned my lesson with my last Audi always breaking... Anyone else having any quality issues?


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

You must have gotten a Monday car as my SEL Premium is as perfect as expected and I like to pick nits. I will be checking more carefully just because of hearing this but for my first week it has been bliss, to include the stop/start although I must admit I am not driving as usual to give the first 1000 miles a restful break-in while looking for ways to improve mileage. Lowering the car seems like the only solution, besides getting new wheels, 24lbs vs 38 and gentle acceleration. The owners manual mentions the brakes need a little help too but we will see. I did find a screw in the driveway that may have come from the plastic on the almost flat bottom (still searching).


----------



## kamouche (Sep 22, 2017)

I haven't noticed anything crazy as well. I picked up an SEL Premium as well this past Monday. I've already ordered the deAUTOLED interior lights for it and plan on swapping them out.


----------



## dieselpwr (Mar 7, 2004)

1 post to complain about quality issues that have not been brought up by anyone else on this forum. could be legit, but i smell a troll.


----------



## fourspoons (Sep 7, 2017)

rider5000 said:


> Just trying to see if I am the only one with quality issues


It would seem so. 3000kms in and not so much as a minor niggle with mine. The build quality seems to be excellent there is not so much as a hint of a rattle or poorly fitting trim piece anywhere.


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

I do have a Monday car... se/tech and one of the screws holding the rear sunshade was stripped, and a strange piece of plastic appeared in the third row floor but other than that, we have had no issues in over 1500 miles...yet


Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dre5ified (Jan 14, 2016)

My Atlas has several trim and carpet fitment issues however functionally it has been great. I am reluctant to take it in to get things fixed because I am more worried about a resulting rattle or something like that. Love the Atlas so far and I would not call this guy a troll. Just seems like a guy like me who expects some better quality assurance from the factory. Most of the things he pointed out normal people never see but it is very bothersome to people who care.


----------



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

4200 miles on SE with Tech
no issues
still love it


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

kamouche said:


> I haven't noticed anything crazy as well. I picked up an SEL Premium as well this past Monday. I've already ordered the deAUTOLED interior lights for it and plan on swapping them out.


Thanks, keep us updated, we now added puddle LEDs to the SEL/SEL PREMIUM models on the drop down as those are an option not found on other models.


----------



## rider5000 (Sep 28, 2017)

dieselpwr said:


> 1 post to complain about quality issues that have not been brought up by anyone else on this forum. could be legit, but i smell a troll.


No I'm not a troll. Like dre5ified said, I have a certain expectation for new cars, especially ones that are close to $50k. I will say that my dealer has been doing a pretty good job of getting things fixed, and they did say if I find any rattles up to 50k miles they will fix them so I feel a little at ease letting their techs pretty much pull the entire interior out of a new car...


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

I had a passenger b-pillar plastic cover fitment issue, which the dealer will be replacing. It was minor, but I wanted it fixed. I've also has a very very slight rattling sound coming from the front end of the car when at speeds below 15MPH that the dealer said was related to the wheel arch cover, but still seems to be there. Other than that, no real issues with 6200 miles on it.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

I also have a rattling/creaking sound coming from the front. I will be going in to get it fixed soon...

In addition, I have been seeing some recurring faults and error codes when I scan with VCDS. Will be pointing that out at the checkup


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

rider5000 said:


> Just trying to see if I am the only one with quality issues, or maybe I'm the only one noticing them. So far in the past few weeks of owning my atlas I have had the driver side headlight replaced for an LED turning blue, headliner replaced because the edges do not fully go under the door trim, rear lower passenger door trim replaced because the tape was pulling away, the carpet because it was cut short, and the driver side exterior B pillar trim because it was scratched upon delivery. It seems like it never ends with this thing. Also this is on an SEL Premium. So far I'm really starting to regret buying a VW. I feel like I should have learned my lesson with my last Audi always breaking... Anyone else having any quality issues?


If this is real, it's likely you were just unlucky to have a bunch different types of issues all in one. Component failures happen and are down the supplier (I don't think VW manufactures the headlights), the scratch could have been the dealer or a passenger and the others sound like poor assembly and QA in Chattanooga which is sad - I don't think you'd see that from the German plants. I've had multiple German VWs over several years and no similar issues - always exceptional fit and finish. You got unlucky.


----------



## rider5000 (Sep 28, 2017)

richyrich999 said:


> If this is real, it's likely you were just unlucky to have a bunch different types of issues all in one. Component failures happen and are down the supplier (I don't think VW manufactures the headlights), the scratch could have been the dealer or a passenger and the others sound like poor assembly and QA in Chattanooga which is sad - I don't think you'd see that from the German plants. I've had multiple German VWs over several years and no similar issues - always exceptional fit and finish. You got unlucky.


Yes, like I said earlier this is real and I'm not trying to bash the Atlas just trying to see if others have had the same issues. I like my atlas for the comfort and tech, but it seems I am just unlucky to have so many issues and at times makes me regret buying it. Another thing I found is the rear passenger door does not close like the others. You have to slam it when the other three seem to close by themselves with a push of a finger. Another thing to add to the growing list. I've owned an Audi in the past and that thing had a bunch of issues also. First day I brought it home the high pressure fuel pump went out and jammed 2 injector wide open. Then the flapper in the intake went bad along with the other two injectors. Maybe I'm cursed..  I was told that many of the parts are from external suppliers and they have been having many issues. My dealer is working with VW to get parts changed since they said mine is not the only one they have seen, but I will not accept the way it is. So, my atlas is the guinea pig for changes and I'm supposed to get some free accessories out of it.


----------



## deejunx (Sep 29, 2017)

Overall my Atlas' build quality is pretty good. Haven't noticed anything major to the car, except that when the air circulation button or whatever that's called button is pressed, it should prevent outside air to get into the cabin right? So far I noticed when I drive past a bus or a big rig, i can smell the exhaust gets into the cabin. I live in Orange County CA and the brush fires are crazy and the I can smell the smoke from inside the cabin when driving on the freeway. Any of you experiencing the same thing with the air circulation vents?


----------



## ikolbyi (Jul 6, 2017)

*2 issues from factory*

I experienced 2 issues with the Atlas Launch Edition SE

Issue #1: Sun roof leaked during moderate rain storm. Dealership fixed the problem under an existing recall by adding additional weather stripping.

Issue #2: 4Motion (AWD) system was not engaging, vehicle was performing only in front-wheel drive. Dealership performed a 'system reset' after the computer returned no/zero fault codes - the 'system reset' fixed the issue. The 4Motion appeared to begin working properly after that on the road by sending power to the rear wheels.


----------



## Bluemeansgo (May 14, 2017)

I've seen two issues. The InfoTainment system randomly restarts. I think I've narrowed that down to the Nav SD card. Seems to be corrupting the system. 

One of the ISOFix buttons on the rear middle seat popped off.

Poorly executed Isofix car seat anchors. Unlike my Jetta and the new Tiguan, the Latches are behind a vertical leather slit. While this may seem like a good idea to hide that latch visually, it's poor (cheap) design. 

The problem is that if you actually USE the seat anchors, you end up deforming the leather over time.

This is similar to what the Atlas like: http://thecarseatlady.com/wp-conten...-CR-V-showing-lower-anchor-hidden-in-slit.jpg
This is what they SHOULD look like ( from an Audi... but my 2008 Jetta is similar, as well as the 2018 Tiguan ):









Also, envious of the 2018 Tiguan... and their 40/20/40 seats. Having that center pass through would make all the difference in this vehicle in both making the rear occupants feel more connected to the front. Kind of disappointed they didn't include that. It also kind of wrecks the otherwise symmetrical lines of the Atlas interior.


----------



## rider5000 (Sep 28, 2017)

deejunx said:


> Any of you experiencing the same thing with the air circulation vents?


Mine seems to be working fine. I pass by a stinky pond on the way to work and with re-circ on I don't smell it. If it's off then I can smell it. Same with diesel truck exhaust. 

Bluemeansgo - Are these anchors on the captains chairs? My bench seats have the anchors in the link you posted.


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

we jus had a b pillar issue and software issue with ac system but other than that our sel is great, loving it.....


----------



## Bluemeansgo (May 14, 2017)

rider5000 said:


> Bluemeansgo - Are these anchors on the captains chairs? My bench seats have the anchors in the link you posted.


Sorry that was confusing. the posted image was from an Audi but similar to my Jetta: 









What I LIKE about those is that they're exposed, easy to use, and surrounded by a plastic receiver. No warping of leather when you have a car seat in there for a while. The Atlas Bench ones with the slit are cheap. For a car that's supposed to put family first, it's a disappointment that they don't take into consideration good design and have cut corners in these kinds of things.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

I saw better anchors then in Atlas, but I have worse in X5. I drove Atlas on Saturday and used anchors to secure child seat since I was with my 14 month old kid. Compare to BMW, much better. Compare to 2009 Pilot my in laws have and I drive a lot, not as good. I would say whoever buys Atlas and has child seat will find anchors easy to use. I must say that the way seat is designed, securing child seat is much easier then in luxury vehicles since it is flat. I wouldn’t make this as an issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

*broken sway bar*

Atlas SE with tech, 8 weeks old, 5400 miles

Today on the highway a loud clunking metal noise made me go the the dealer: 
The sway bar is broken
They also found the transmission leaking

I did no perform any hard (offroad) driving. 
I drive a bit on an unpaved road but did the same for years with a Jetta and Beetle convertible with no issues.

Wondering what could break a sway bar.


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

blerg said:


> Atlas SE with tech, 8 weeks old, 5400 miles
> 
> Today on the highway a loud clunking metal noise made me go the the dealer:
> The sway bar is broken
> ...


Maybe the clunk was you hitting something on the road you didn't see?


----------



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

jkueter said:


> Maybe the clunk was you hitting something on the road you didn't see?


no, the clunking started on the highway and got louder. it was the broken sway bar that produced this noise


----------



## rider5000 (Sep 28, 2017)

blerg said:


> no, the clunking started on the highway and got louder. it was the broken sway bar that produced this noise


Wow, never heard of anyone breaking a sway bar before. End-links, but not a sway bar. I'll have to take a look at mine when I get it back from the dealer. It's getting the headliner, headlight, carpet, door trim, and AC line replaced. Along with fixing a door that doesn't close properly...  Seems like these Atlas's are having a lot of random issues.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

I am not sure whether weight is taking toll on MQB? They might have to beef up that suspension (and with that add weight). I saw actually broken sway bar, but on hill climb race car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

rider5000 said:


> Seems like these Atlas's are having a lot of random issues.


Just beware the impression you get from a handful of issues on an internet forum which is largely used by people reporting problems! I'd guess there's about 10-15,000 Atlases out there now - I think there would be more of a deluge of random first time posts if these issues were really widespread? I guess we'll see over time but I'm not seeing anything more than a few teething troubles with a new model, many brand new internal components, first production run, fairly new factory, and inexperienced assembly workforce. My guess is they'll work a lot of this out over time. Doesn't help people who already bought but good for those of us still on the fence (and waiting for a glut to develop so the deals appear!).


----------



## rider5000 (Sep 28, 2017)

richyrich999 said:


> Just beware the impression you get from a handful of issues on an internet forum which is largely used by people reporting problems! I'd guess there's about 10-15,000 Atlases out there now - I think there would be more of a deluge of random first time posts if these issues were really widespread? I guess we'll see over time but I'm not seeing anything more than a few teething troubles with a new model, many brand new internal components, first production run, fairly new factory, and inexperienced assembly workforce. My guess is they'll work a lot of this out over time. Doesn't help people who already bought but good for those of us still on the fence (and waiting for a glut to develop so the deals appear!).


True, I was just saying that there are not a lot of one single issue, but many different individual issues, which is to be expected with first year vehicles. My dealer is handling it well as problems arise and it seems others are getting theirs repaired quickly as well. I have not heard of a single issue not getting resolves as of yet and as an owner I would still recommend the Atlas to people on the fence, but I would say wait a little longer to work out a few more kinks if they can. The reason why I say that is because I have had multiple parts arrive to repair my atlas only to find they have the same imperfection and won't fix the issue, so OEM parts are modified slightly from VW to fix the issue. From what I'm told mine is not the only one, but I'm one of the first to point it out.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

It is normal for first year models to have more issues then average. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

Picked up my Atlas today. Comfortline with V6 4motion. 

I have a clunk coming from the right passenger side. When I stop or when I go and sometimes when I turn. Hope they can see it tomorrow. 

How do I figure out what day of the week the vehicle was made? The sticker only says 09/2017.


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

So I found a date of Sept 15 2017 at 21:38 in the warranty book. 

Guess this is a Friday car.


----------



## rider5000 (Sep 28, 2017)

juched said:


> So I found a date of Sept 15 2017 at 21:38 in the warranty book.
> 
> Guess this is a Friday car.


Lol, I'll have to check mine when I get it back. I bet mine was a Friday night car also.


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

Turns out I had a loose engine mount on the passenger side. They tightened it, and ordered a replacement set of bolts and will replace it once I am back from some work travel. Said the current bolt is fine, but VW policy is to replace loose bolts with new. Also said they were going to inspect the other Atlas's they got to see if this is a pattern.


----------



## rider5000 (Sep 28, 2017)

Lucky me, back to the dealership for the 4th time for warranty. Fan in my seat is grinding on something. I don't even have 2000 miles on this thing yet.


----------



## Tone337 (May 2, 2002)

Had a 1st year Chattanooga built Passat V6 and it was the worst VW I've ever owned (of 6). I am now considering an Atlas built in the same factory with the same motor. Am I crazy?!?!

Passat issues; took 18 minutes for engine to warm up and produce any heat in the winter. Dealer tested 3 times=normal. 
Had three horrible, persistent rattles. Five visits to dealer, "can't reproduce". Finally attempted to fix the worst one and made it worse.

I got out of my 3 year lease a year early because of those things and swore I would never buy another VW, certainly not one built in Chattanooga. Here I am three years later about to buy an Atlas. It honestly impressed me the most of anything I test drove, but I am very leary after seeing this thread and reading some very familiar comments.


----------



## rider5000 (Sep 28, 2017)

I like the Atlas, but with all the issues I'm having, this has been the most frustrating vehicle I have ever owned. I have never had to bring in a vehicle for repairs as much as this one ever. Four times in just over a month for multiple issues is crazy. I'm supposed to find out tomorrow if VW can do anything for me. If they offer to take it back I will gladly accept and then find another Atlas that hopefully doesn't have problems.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

rider5000 said:


> I like the Atlas, but with all the issues I'm having, this has been the most frustrating vehicle I have ever owned. I have never had to bring in a vehicle for repairs as much as this one ever. Four times in just over a month for multiple issues is crazy. I'm supposed to find out tomorrow if VW can do anything for me. If they offer to take it back I will gladly accept and then find another Atlas that hopefully doesn't have problems.


First year vehicle+VW rushed Atlas to make up for profits. I saw on social media that people are complaining for weak AC. That means they will have to put larger compressor which will further hit mpg. 
Whoever can wait, wait for facelift. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

Aside from a software bug I discovered in the infotainment, mine has been great so far. No issues. Bear in mind though, I have owned two brand new Honda Pilots, the first one had a bad power steering rack and the second one needed a new power steering pump. All within the first 6 months of ownership. Vehicles are complex, that's why you have a warranty.


----------



## wroclaw (Dec 20, 2017)

deejunx said:


> Overall my Atlas' build quality is pretty good. Haven't noticed anything major to the car, except that when the air circulation button or whatever that's called button is pressed, it should prevent outside air to get into the cabin right? So far I noticed when I drive past a bus or a big rig, i can smell the exhaust gets into the cabin. I live in Orange County CA and the brush fires are crazy and the I can smell the smoke from inside the cabin when driving on the freeway. Any of you experiencing the same thing with the air circulation vents?


I noticed the same problem with my SEL. The service found the a flap did not close completely. They ordered the part to fix it.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

We are around 1500 miles now. 

Had one issue (driver's seat heater) that was fixed by the dealer in 2 hours.

No other problems.


----------



## Atlasowner2018 (Jul 28, 2017)

*Atlas quality issues*

I have 7600 miles on my SE with Tech. Miles towing, miles of client travel, not a single quality, passenger complaint or product issue. Very solid vehicle and I enjoy it. I do not understand complaints of power or trim fit. I am completely satisfied with my purchase.


----------



## rider5000 (Sep 28, 2017)

My Atlas goes back to the dealer again next week... I lost track of how many times it has been there now. 6 or 7 times I think. Memory seats quit working and all four wheel well trim pieces are coming off. Yay Atlas...


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

Correction I am at 6700 with towing as well. All is well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

juched said:


> Picked up my Atlas today. Comfortline with V6 4motion.
> 
> I have a clunk coming from the right passenger side. When I stop or when I go and sometimes when I turn. Hope they can see it tomorrow.
> 
> How do I figure out what day of the week the vehicle was made? The sticker only says 09/2017.


I had a clunking going on and had two issues. First they thought it was loose rear axle bolts they found. Now they replaced the rear shocks. Have not driven it enough since picked it up last night to see if the new rear shocks solved the issue. My biggest question though if new rear shocks why do they look old?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

Harleydavidson19 said:


> I had a clunking going on and had two issues. First they thought it was loose rear axle bolts they found. Now they replaced the rear shocks. Have not driven it enough since picked it up last night to see if the new rear shocks solved the issue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forgot to mention I only have 500 or so miles on mine. Picked up just before xmas. It has sat many days at dealer waiting for parts so have not really even driven it much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

LE 4Motion

Took delivery in Sept 2017. Brand new dealer trade with 250 miles on the OD, after trade. And was informed the head unit works, but no sound would come out. So it was replaced with a new unit, which works fine. Car has been driven daily, and even took it on a family vacation. 

The second head unit ended up with a couple of dead pixel lines (vertical). And it was recently replaced with another head unit. So now I'm 2 weeks into my 3rd head unit. Hope this one holds up. LOL.

Yesterday, while filling up with gas, did a basic walk around inspection, and noticed both the front and rear light housings (driver side only) have condensations in them. So back to the dealer it'll go. Glad there's the 6/70k warranty.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Harleydavidson19 said:


> My biggest question though if new rear shocks why do they look old?


You're looking at the shock mount & dust boot there, which they reused, and also which are covering the shock rod. The base of the shock is situated lower and should look new, if they replaced it


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

snobrdrdan said:


> You're looking at the shock mount & dust boot there, which they reused, and also which are covering the shock rod. The base of the shock is situated lower and should look new, if they replaced it


Thank you. They did in deed replace as this had me go underneath and look. I just happen to have a photo from under the vehicle prior to taking in and the original shocks had a label on outside and new ones are on inside with 11/17 stamp. I have 10/17 build. So far ride is much improved and noise is still gone. Thanks for making me check this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papaner88 (Jul 14, 2017)

OP, you are not the only one, but our issues are different. We purchased in May. In June, we had the lift gate motor replaced. In July, the AC quit working so the dealership had it for two weeks while they worked with a VW engineer to figure out the issue. In August, the proximity sensors started going haywire and would sound the proximity alarm even when on a clear road. In October, the dealer had it for three weeks for a check engine light that had something to do with the transmission. I believe replacement part availability was part of the issue there as the carbon filter that was needed was not available (according to VW dealer) In Dec, the heat quit working. They replaced both heating units (front and back) ultimately, determined the issue was due to a piece of shipping foam not removed at manufacture from the OEM. As of now the VW dealer has had our vehicle for more than 75 days of our first year.


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

Since mine has been in the shop since December for "rats eating my wires" and no warranty for that, I am going to check ALL these warranty issues too. I had already replaced the wheels for 23.5 lb ones and will replace the suspension with a 2" lower system from Scale Suspension, I may have what looks like a mini van but is really an ATLAS SEL inside. Hope they all work together "friendly" and the dash and other Premium parts continue to work...if not I only 5.5 years to get the rest of it fixed by VW...at least we are all on a first name basis at the Dealer.:laugh:


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

atlas7 said:


> Since mine has been in the shop since December for "rats eating my wires" and no warranty for that, I am going to check ALL these warranty issues too. I had already replaced the wheels for 23.5 lb ones and will replace the suspension with a 2" lower system from Scale Suspension, I may have what looks like a mini van but is really an ATLAS SEL inside. Hope they all work together "friendly" and the dash and other Premium parts continue to work...if not I only 5.5 years to get the rest of it fixed by VW...at least we are all on a first name basis at the Dealer.:laugh:


Man I still can’t believe how much trouble those rodents have caused you. Who knew VWs had tasty wires.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlas53 (Jan 29, 2018)

*No real problems so far*

After almost 8000 miles (picked up my SEL 4 motion in early November), the only problem I've had is that the convenience tailgate opener (underbumper foot waggle) stopped working. Dealer fixed it.


----------



## rider5000 (Sep 28, 2017)

Papaner88 said:


> OP, you are not the only one, but our issues are different. We purchased in May. In June, we had the lift gate motor replaced. In July, the AC quit working so the dealership had it for two weeks while they worked with a VW engineer to figure out the issue. In August, the proximity sensors started going haywire and would sound the proximity alarm even when on a clear road. In October, the dealer had it for three weeks for a check engine light that had something to do with the transmission. I believe replacement part availability was part of the issue there as the carbon filter that was needed was not available (according to VW dealer) In Dec, the heat quit working. They replaced both heating units (front and back) ultimately, determined the issue was due to a piece of shipping foam not removed at manufacture from the OEM. As of now the VW dealer has had our vehicle for more than 75 days of our first year.


You might want to contact VWoA and see if they can help you. Your sounds worse than mine. I got the call today saying they will either buy it back or give me a new one, whichever i decide. Glad I at least have options. Not sure what way I'll go since I like the Atlas, but man it has some issues.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

rider5000 said:


> You might want to contact VWoA and see if they can help you. Your sounds worse than mine. I got the call today saying they will either buy it back or give me a new one, whichever i decide. Glad I at least have options. Not sure what way I'll go since I like the Atlas, but man it has some issues.


Exactly- they will buy it back or replace it. And based on your stories you're well within your right. 

The only thing I can say is that if you get a replacement chances are you will deal with this all over again.


----------



## koalb (Mar 5, 2018)

*How reliable is your Atlas?*

Looking at pulling the trigger on an Atlas.

I know all about the warranty, but that doesn't account for the pain-in-the-rear factor of a car that needs lots of servicing.

Besides routine maintenance, how many times have you had to bring in your Atlas for repair?

Thanks.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

koalb said:


> Looking at pulling the trigger on an Atlas.
> 
> I know all about the warranty, but that doesn't account for the pain-in-the-rear factor of a car that needs lots of servicing.
> 
> ...


9K Miles, 0 repairs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiki87 (Jul 3, 2017)

3k miles in less than month. For now (knock, knock) problem free:wave:


----------



## amini9 (Mar 4, 2018)

550 miles in my first week, no problems eace:


----------



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

21k miles here. Never been back to the dealership. Just did my second oil change last month. 

I still need to go in to get the 40M3 service done, but i don't even have the creaky suspension symptoms.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

813 miles, in the shop 3 times (60+ days). Bought back by VW. Unreliable!


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

4000 miles in 3.5 months no problems ....great in snow and off-road..very reliable


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

ice4life said:


> 813 miles, in the shop 3 times (60+ days). Bought back by VW. Unreliable!


What model did you have? And what kind of issues did you experience?

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

alangjames said:


> What model did you have? And what kind of issues did you experience?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


Sel premium. Search around the forum. I've bitched enough about that stupid digital cockpit.


----------



## MadeinChattanooga (Mar 15, 2018)

*Recirculate resets to "off" every time*



deejunx said:


> Overall my Atlas' build quality is pretty good. Haven't noticed anything major to the car, except that when the air circulation button or whatever that's called button is pressed, it should prevent outside air to get into the cabin right? So far I noticed when I drive past a bus or a big rig, i can smell the exhaust gets into the cabin. I live in Orange County CA and the brush fires are crazy and the I can smell the smoke from inside the cabin when driving on the freeway. Any of you experiencing the same thing with the air circulation vents?


I have the SE AWD model and the air conditioning is a little more manual. I've noticed that the recirculate button resets to off when I turn the car off so I have to remember to turn it back on each time I get in the car.


----------



## gvan1998 (Jun 26, 2017)

*Another trip to the dealer, VW really bad in realiability?*

I bought my Atlas back in March. My car had multiple problems arleady. AC not working, creaking sound on the suspension. 

Just yesterday, I get a Auto start stop error, engine is on due to system error, and a engine light. This is ridiculous, im tired of making multiple trips to tje dealer. Whats the point of having a long best warranty if the car keeps breaking.

If anyone who is interested in buying an Atlas, dont do it unless you want to make multiple trips to tje dealer. Look at the forum, its nothing about problems that people are listing.

This car reminds me of my fathers Chrysler which spend half its life at the dealer.

This might be my last VW.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

So, you think that VW are less reliable than any other make? Proof?


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

Sorry you are having issues. Mine has been fine. I haven't been to the dealer for anything since I bought it six months ago.

Actually, the few problems showing up on this forum are very good for a first year car. Over 27,000 have been sold. Everybody who has issues will come to the forum. Nobody comes here to say I don't have any issues and it runs great. 

The level of technology on the Atlas scared me. So much to go wrong. Most of the issues coming up here are very minor.


----------



## acoz (Apr 9, 2018)

gvan1998 said:


> Whats the point of having a long best warranty if the car keeps breaking.


Well, the point of the long warranty is exactly that...to cover the cost if/when it breaks under warranty. I too bought my Atlas in march and have yet to have any actual issues. It is unfortunate and I'm sure I'd be very frustrated as well but sometimes these things just happen.....seems like you just got unlucky so far, but hopefully the fixes that the dealership has made are lasting and you don't have any further issues.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

gvan1998 said:


> I bought my Atlas back in March. My car had multiple problems arleady. AC not working, creaking sound on the suspension.
> 
> Just yesterday, I get a Auto start stop error, engine is on due to system error, and a engine light. This is ridiculous, im tired of making multiple trips to tje dealer. Whats the point of having a long best warranty if the car keeps breaking.
> 
> ...



"Look at the forum, its nothing about problems that people are listing." That's because no one ever goes on the forum and "complains" about having no problems.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Icantdrive65 said:


> ....The level of technology on the Atlas scared me. So much to go wrong. Most of the issues coming up here are very minor.


So, how is the technology in a 2018 Atlas less reliable than that of a 2005 vehicle of any make?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Great, don't buy another one then. Easy solution. Go to any manufacture's forum, Toyota, Honda, it will be lots of people with problems posting. I'm at 6K with no major issues, a few minor bits that aren't worth a separate trip to the dealer...will catch them at the first service. You have an issue, get it fixed and move on or sell it and never buy a VW again.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

KarstGeo said:


> Great, don't buy another one then. Easy solution. Go to any manufacture's forum, *Toyota, Honda, it will be lots of people with problems *posting. I'm at 6K with no major issues, a few minor bits that aren't worth a separate trip to the dealer...will catch them at the first service. You have an issue, get it fixed and move on or sell it and never buy a VW again.


But, but...Consumer Reports!


----------



## jingranbury (Mar 21, 2018)

I guess I'm another lucky Atlas owner... Got mine back in the middle of March and have had no problems at all... Even the fit and finish is great, no rattles or annoying noises... Had my 30 day vehicle checkup and all was good... I have a V6 SE w/tech, and, all the tech features work fine... What I do notice on this forum is that many of the vehicles with problems were early in the model year builds and seem to be concentrated on the SEL Premium model... Sorry for those of you with problems and hope they can get them corrected for you... However, all that said, I'm still keeping my fingers crossed that I don't have problems down the road... It was a great leap of faith for me to buy a new model in it's first year... However, before I bought I knew there could be problems, but in my research of competing vehicles, I saw that many of them had their share of problems... Especially the Chevy Traverse with it's nine speed transmission and fit and finish issues, especially with the interior fit and finish... As for the Pilot, it was my second choice, but it too has had transmission issues and I just hated their infotainment screen setup and the lack of any buttons for any settings that should not require using the screen...


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> But, but...Consumer Reports!


AHAHAHAHA agreed and I wasn't trying to be an @ss but everyone that has an issue and then comes on forums and is outraged...this can and does happen with any make/model regardless of what CU says. CU has good data that suggests that some brands are more prone to issues than others but that doesn't mean there are zero issues with those more reliable brands. It also doesn't mean when they don't recommend a brand that you will get one that has issues. I also feel strongly that people take issues that are somewhat insignificant and blow them up to be huge...I mean, if your tranny fails on your new Atlas...that is an issue to talk about...not a check-engine light, a rattle, etc.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> But, but...Consumer Reports!


And we all know that CR gets their "data" from the wackos that subscribe to CR. Not reasonable folks.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> AHAHAHAHA agreed and I wasn't trying to be an @ss but everyone that has an issue and then comes on forums and is outraged...this can and does happen with any make/model regardless of what CU says. CU has good data that suggests that some brands are more prone to issues than others but that doesn't mean there are zero issues with those more reliable brands. It also doesn't mean when they don't recommend a brand that you will get one that has issues. I also feel strongly that people take issues that are somewhat insignificant and blow them up to be huge...I mean, if your tranny fails on your new Atlas...that is an issue to talk about...not a check-engine light, a rattle, etc.


'

What you say is true but I also value my time. IE if I have a tranny blowout, Atlas goes to the shop, I get a loaner for x days and I'm done. But if my check engine light comes on weekly I burn countless days to and from the dealer and I may or may not get a loaner each time. While the tranny issue is very serious and concerning it's just one time. It's the little annoyances that will cause you to chuck a brand. Worse if you have a crap dealer who can't fix the same issue the first time and you have to go back for the same thing over and over. So both can hurt.

And most of the issues can be pretty generic across product of the same brand - VW has the sunroof issue. Volvo has a Sensus software set of bugs that drive those owners nuts. Honda has that crap tranny issue. All of those brand issues are across multiple vehicles in the same brand. Downside of same platform, mulitple vehicles. IE MQB issues for VW.

These type of forums are awesome for spotting a trend if you read enough before purchase. As I did on the Ford, Honda, Acura and Volvo forums. Btw only Acura has the reliability, the rest of them (VW included) had tons of issues. If the MDX Hybrid had been just a bit wider and longer I'd be driving that instead of my Atlas.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Drive by said:


> '....Downside of same platform, mulitple vehicles. IE MQB issues for VW.......


You obviously don't understand what the MQB is about.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Drive by said:


> .....But if my check engine light comes on weekly I burn countless days to and from the dealer and I may or may not get a loaner each time. While the tranny issue is very serious and concerning it's just one time.....


If the vehicle is operating normally, a CEL does not require any attention from the dealer.


----------



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

Sorry to hear about your issues, but I got mine in March and have only been back to the dealer to pick up my license plates. I got a bolt in my tire yesterday, but that's not their fault.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

gvan1998 said:


> I bought my Atlas back in March. My car had multiple problems arleady. AC not working, creaking sound on the suspension.
> 
> Just yesterday, I get a Auto start stop error, engine is on due to system error, and a engine light. This is ridiculous, im tired of making multiple trips to tje dealer. Whats the point of having a long best warranty if the car keeps breaking.
> 
> ...


You're not the only one. VW bought mine back- don't be discouraged, just realize that they rushed this one into production after dieselgate and there are a lot of pieces to clean up (mainly suppliers).


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

ice4life said:


> You're not the only one. VW bought mine back- don't be discouraged, just realize that they rushed this one into production after dieselgate and there are a lot of pieces to clean up (mainly suppliers).


Just curious, how does a VW buyback work? I know lemon laws vary state to state, but do they buy it back at full price or some depreciated value based on a formula?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> ......they rushed this one into production after dieselgate and there are a lot of pieces to clean up (mainly suppliers).


Please provide support info that the Atlas was rushed to production. Where did you get this idea?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

expecting buy-backs and lemon law for rinky-dinky issues is overkill...again...tranny fails and you are out of your vehicle for a month may trigger lemon law, having a rattle you take it back for 6 times isn't.


----------



## gvan1998 (Jun 26, 2017)

VW did have my car for about a month for the AC issue. Initially they couldnt figure out what the problem was. Then they didnt have the parts.


----------



## 24VWVR6sc (May 7, 2010)

Sound liking Land Rover realiability issues. If you have multiple dealer service visit ask for a buy back asap.


----------



## trueblue88 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just curious, what were the multiple problems you brought your Atlas in for before the engine m.i.l and start/stop error. Those 2 actually sound like they will be related


----------



## SLNY (May 4, 2006)

*Does your state have a lemon law?*

Does your state have a lemon law? 

https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/lemon-law-used-cars-30107.html


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

*Reliabilty...*

Reliability…what does that mean to you? Online forums are filled with questions on “Is so-and-so car reliable?” or “my new blah blah blah has been horrible b/c I’ve had to get X Y and Z fixed and it’s 2 weeks old.” To me, nickel-and-dime things like a rattle, a glitch in the electronics, etc. are not reliability issues…they may be QA/QC issues, but they aren’t stranding you. If your Atlas craps out from a dead battery or a locked steering column and you have to have it towed…now we are on a reliability discussion. I am always amazed at how folks consider v. small nagging issues with new vehicles as being related to reliability. Also, how these are handled has a lot do to with it. If my vehicle develops a rattle, I’m not stopping what I am doing and having the dealer fix it and then being pissed b/c they didn’t give me a loaner or that (shocker) they can’t fix it/hear it…I wait and save them up for the first oil change/service and deal with them in as a batch process. Currently, my Atlas is 6 mos. Old with ~6.5K miles on it. So far I have had:

•	A rattle in the backseat when no weight is on it (I’ll see if I can find it myself b/c these are often hard to get the dealer techs to fix b/c they don’t want to spend their time that they aren’t being paid for on the flat-rate pay system to diagnose so they say “can’t find it”).
•	F. parking sensors go off when nothing is around (not consistent, only a few times, probably nothing but will mention it for documentation purposes and realize they will say “all appears normal/nothing we can find”).
•	Intermittent scrunching noise from the f. end over slow-speed humps/dips in road (probably strut boots but appears from reading the interwebs that dealers are just replacing the entire strut assemblies…seems like a waste if adjusting the boots fixes it).
•	Apparent tranny noise in third gear accelerating from a near-stop (could be normal but will take tech for ride to document it at a minimum and prove “I’m not nuts it actually does this”).

I’m sure VW will have TSBs out for some of these that seem to be common which will help greatly when you take it in to have it fixed vs. the techs trying to figure it out based on what is often $hity descriptions from folks….another reason to wait on some of this stuff. None of these are reliability issues and we drive our VW everyday trouble free. I’ve never had a new car that didn’t have a few small things shortly after purchase that were taken care of. Reading some folks experiences with small issues like these is somewhat funny with demands of buy-backs and Lemon Law lawsuits. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## DerekBlain (Nov 20, 2000)

•	A rattle in the backseat when no weight is on it (I’ll see if I can find it myself b/c these are often hard to get the dealer techs to fix b/c they don’t want to spend their time that they aren’t being paid for on the flat-rate pay system to diagnose so they say “can’t find it”).

Damn, I thought this was just me haha. Guess I hadn't been reading enough threads. Actually I assumed it had to something to do with me adding my kids car seats to the 2nd row bench. Is it annoying? Sure, sometimes. I'll get back there at some point and see if I can figure it out. 

Do I want the dealer to buy it back for that? Nope. Now my single digit mpg is another thing.  

Still fun to drive though.


----------



## ChimneyJim (Jul 25, 2012)

Good post. In general I agree with you. There are some issues that blur lines. The new brake recall is a quality issue but certainly affects perception of reliability since they can’t be driven. My engine failed at 700 miles. Obviously a QC issue but it’ll take quite awhile to make me feel it’s reliable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChimneyJim (Jul 25, 2012)

I had the rattle in second row. It only occurred when large seat was all the way back. Moving it forward a fraction stopped it. Something I’ll worry more about closer to 1 year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sedelstein (Jul 13, 2017)

Compared to first model year vehicles from the Detroit big 3, and the nightmares I''ve had from the Detroit big 3, these honestly sound like walks in the park by comparison.


----------



## rhgti1 (Sep 8, 2004)

"Reliability" to me means I can rely on my car to do what I expect it to. So yes, when my Atlas had to be towed to the shop due to a dead battery after six months I could not rely on it to be available to drive me. But also, when the dealership tried to deal with suspension noises four different times, and I could not rely on my Atlas to be in my garage, or to provide a smooth and quiet drive during the time the noise was there, that to me is also a reliability issue. And in the three months between getting the car with a misaligned area view camera and the time the dealership managed to get it fixed I could not rely on the camera. 

So I see the point in differentiating between some fault that makes the vehicle completely or partially unavailable to use, and some minor software or assembly issue that creates an annoyance. But bottom line - they both make the vehicle not ready to be used as expected, hence limit the owner ability to rely on it.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

rhgti1 said:


> "Reliability" to me means I can rely on my car to do what I expect it to. So yes, when my Atlas had to be towed to the shop due to a dead battery after six months I could not rely on it to be available to drive me. But also, when the dealership tried to deal with suspension noises four different times, and I could not rely on my Atlas to be in my garage, or to provide a smooth and quiet drive during the time the noise was there, that to me is also a reliability issue. And in the three months between getting the car with a misaligned area view camera and the time the dealership managed to get it fixed I could not rely on the camera.
> 
> So I see the point in differentiating between some fault that makes the vehicle completely or partially unavailable to use, and some minor software or assembly issue that creates an annoyance. But bottom line - they both make the vehicle not ready to be used as expected, hence limit the owner ability to rely on it.


Good points and I understand. I think this brings in the concept that the dealer is a component and not all of the "reliability" issues are VW-related, the dealer plays a big role in getting things fixed. Also, first-year reliability is also off oftentimes not just b/c there are small issues, but b/c VW hasn't figured out how to fix it all yet or fix it efficiently.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

utsava said:


> Just curious, how does a VW buyback work? I know lemon laws vary state to state, but do they buy it back at full price or some depreciated value based on a formula?


It was a major pain in the arse. Had to start with "Customer Care" in herndon VA which is a joke. And then after like 3 months in the shop, I sent the certified letter to MI (check your owners manual for info on where to send and when/how/why) requesting the buy back. It got escalated to MI "Customer Resolution and Retention" and from there they bought it back. 

Each case is very different. If your car is practically new like ours was (I think it had like 887 miles on it), then they usually undo the deal and pay you a small settlement to cover incidentals such as insurance, reg, parking etc (depends on state and what you're entitled to- again see booklet), but if you have had the car for lets say 10 months (lemon is usually within 12), and you put 10k miles on it, there is a chance that their "buyback offer" has a depreciation factor in it which accounts for the usage of the vehicle. 

If someone for whatever reason got a bad deal and was paying mostly interest, or if someone had negative equity, it gets very messy at that point. But again it is very subjective since it is case by case, and trust me they will do everything in their power to avoid buying it back including trying to get you in an identical car. 

In our case, there were no SEL Premiums available for 3 months minimum, so they did not have any options. The next most expensive tig at the time was about 43k which was pretty far off from the 50k we spent on the Atlas, so an alternative swap was not ideal. And don't get me started on financing in the event that you didn't go with VW credit. You need to start all over with a car exchange if the loan is not VW, and that in itself was not appealing only 3 months after getting the Atlas. 

Nevertheless, after going through the diesel bs with my touareg, and being a damn loyal customer, they finally made it very right for me. And now I am back in a VW once again thanks to their ability to make a ****tty situation better for me.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I hate to say it, but the ultimate demise of the 50k VW is the dealer network. They are not training their techs to provide the level of service that people who crossshop other 50k suvs would expect. Forget about the appearance, and just realize that they are guessing and experimenting on your car almost 90% of the time, rather than going to classes and learning via a network how to repair things preemptively. 

Top it all off with supplier issues and parts availability nightmares, and you get a bad ownership experience. When you have a 25k golf or jetta, it doesn't sting as bad as when you have a 50k atlas. That was why when I went back for another VW, i calibrated my expectations and now feel better with the **** service experience I get relative to what I paid the sixth time around.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks for the info. Sucks you had to go through that. What VW did you end up with?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

utsava said:


> Thanks for the info. Sucks you had to go through that. What VW did you end up with?


After the Atlas, I picked up a Volvo S90 sedan. I don't have children, just a partner and two dogs. The atlas was grande and it was fresh. But I never needed the space or the headache. 


The Volvo was a great car for a little, but it was not practical and for the price- I sold it and got two cars: A new loaded jetta (surprised how much this car has for the price), and a new dodge journey crossroad.


----------



## rider5000 (Sep 28, 2017)

After a long wait, I received my new Atlas today. To reiterate, I accepted the swapping for a new identical Atlas due to quality issues. The new one does need to go back for an alignment and fix a window shade, but other that that it's much better than the last one. The longer I drove the old one the more problems I found. I really hope this new one is better...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

The GM of the dealership I now deal with here has said that the Atlas has been a nightmare for them- both getting stock due to delays, and servicing it with her team who keeps getting dumbfounded by the continuous list of problems. I do not miss it and I hope they fix it up for 2019.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

ice4life said:


> The GM of the dealership I now deal with here has said that the Atlas has been a nightmare for them- both getting stock due to delays, and servicing it with her team who keeps getting dumbfounded by the continuous list of problems. I do not miss it and I hope they fix it up for 2019.


Good old Icey - I miss you! Hope you’re enjoying your gorgeous Volvo.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

GjR32 said:


> Good old Icey - I miss you! Hope you’re enjoying your gorgeous Volvo.


traded it in on two cars. One of them a VW


----------



## gvan1998 (Jun 26, 2017)

I took my atlas again last week to the dealer for the 3rd rpw ac blowing warm air. 

Now just today, my traction light on the dash light up everytime i hit a bump. This is frustrating.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Mar 14, 2019)

I purchased a 2019 Atlas in March. I've had 5 check engine lights in 5 months. I'd say it has been a disaster.


----------



## jacko15 (Aug 6, 2019)

I see this thread has been bumped after a year. I'm looking at buying an Atlas in the not too distant future. It seems there were quite a few issues with the '18 model year. Has the '19 faired better in the initial build quality? I would hope so. I know there are a few nagging problems with the '19, such as noisy transmission issues, and a few squeaks and rattles. But I hope overall quality has been improved. Anything newer owners can add to this discussion would be greatly appreciated by potential buyers.


----------



## LenE (Dec 23, 2002)

Sorry to see Supra’s problems. Our 2019 SEL-P has been mostly trouble free. Just approaching 10,000 miles on it. Our biggest issue is sometimes having minor problems when both keys are near or in the vehicle (memory seat going to wrong settings and remote start not happening), but that is on us.

The only build inconsistency I saw was when I installed running boards, and the factory-provided mounting holes on one side had protective caps, while the other side didn’t. This really wasn’t an issue as these holes with or without caps were already covered by a plastic shroud, and all of the panels that contained the holes were liberally coated with several layers of factory applied undercoating protection and sound deadening compounds. Everything else I saw down there was stamped with “VWAG ... MADE IN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA”. Needless to say, this is the most made in America car that I have bought in decades, and that includes several American-branded vehicles. It has also been the first VW I’ve owned that didn’t throw a check engine light in the first 10k miles. My wife absolutely loves it.


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

2019 SEL R-Line AWD with no issues so far, around 5,000 miles. 

We came from a 2019 Honda Odyssey EX-L that Honda bought back due to issues, so I'd have to say that no manufacturer is free from vehicles with issues, it happens.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

Bought our 2019 Atlas S 4Motion in December and have no regrets. We live in Central California and currently have made a trip to LA, one to San Diego, and just returned from Kansas City. Just coming up on 8,000 miles and gas mileage has averaged about 24 mpg. Everyone that's ridden in it is impressed by the styling, ride comfort, roominess, and ease of 3rd row access.

There have been zero problems, issues, or concerns. None of the noises, electronic glitches, rattles, leaks, failures of any kind, mentioned by others have ever occurred with our Atlas. Just received a recall for a fix on the headlight adjusting screws, but this is the only one to date.

I know this is the base model and higher trim levels may have more potential for issues because of the many additional features. We wanted the cloth seats, factory tow package, 4 Motion, and V6. The S trim and pricing were perfect for our needs.

I feel many of the first production year issues were addressed by VW, and the 2019 models don't seem to bring on near the negative threads that the 2018 models did. The 2019s also have some safety features added that the 2018 didn't offer.


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

My AC is REALLY noisy when temperature is above 90 or so, not sure if this is common or not, it’s annoying.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

shijmus said:


> My AC is REALLY noisy when temperature is above 90 or so, not sure if this is common or not, it’s annoying.


Noisy as the blower goes to high speed and/or recirculate? And you would not expect that?


----------

